# what to feed LARGE oscar's...



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

what kinda stuff do you guys feed to your large oscars that are 10" and larger ?? i mea throwing in cichlid sticks for mine i have to throw prolly 10 sticks in for her to not be hungry 10 mins after lol .... is there something larger i can put in that will fill em quicker without having to drop a stick in one after the other kinda thing ???


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

earth worms wash them off drop in watch go nuts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya I've dropped some in for my other fish and they go crazy for them lol don't seem like it be enough to "fill" the large oscar I have here now....is there any vitamins in worms ?


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

I am sure there is given what worms eat, I mean they are great for soil for us to grow our veggies in! We have also used feeder goldfish but you have to be careful because the goldfish can carry diseases. If you choose to go this route it is best to raise your own or quarantine before feeding. This is also a messy feed because of scales.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya I have used feeders before that I bred of my own, just the one oscar I adopted has a bit of HITH and she is fairly large so she needs like 6 carnivore sticks just trying to think of other larger sized food that is healthy and has vitemins in that's good for her is all


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

make a home made resipe im sure you can find one on the internet


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

zquattrucci said:


> make a home made resipe im sure you can find one on the internet


Have heard of people do this but have never really looked stuff up or know how to do it....


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

i have for my mubana they enjoyed


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

hmmmm, i'll have to look and see what i can find ...


----------



## ilroost (Aug 21, 2011)

greenbeans, right out of the can are good for them and cheap. of course use as a treat. also a mealworm or 2


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I member reading about someone giivng there oscar pea's ans other fruits and veggies....

I tried a pea one time my littlw guy didn't touch it the time no one did but I didn't unwrap it for him like some do or have said they do (pull the skin off)


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Pellets, ghost shrimps, pellets, mussels, pellets, earthworms, pellets, dried river shrimp, veggie pellets, other pellets, pellets, more pellets.

So many mentions of pellets cos i have LOADS that i use, new era, NLS, hikari, Evo aqua. Variety is the way.

and never animal flesh or fish. had a guy in the shop saying he fed his oscar corned beef and cat food. its a fish, feed it fish food...


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

If you decide to go with earth worms be careful. Since we don't know what they have in their digestive track, you can't be sure what you're putting into the tank. 
however, you can leave them in a container with a moist towel for a day or so to "clear" their bodies. then throw them into the tank.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Rob1984 said:


> what kinda stuff do you guys feed to your large oscars that are 10" and larger ?? i mea throwing in cichlid sticks for mine i have to throw prolly 10 sticks in for her to not be hungry 10 mins after lol .... is there something larger i can put in that will fill em quicker without having to drop a stick in one after the other kinda thing ???


Oscars, and most cichlids in general will allways "act" hungry regardless of how much you feed them. With that said, what kind/size of pellet are you currently feeding?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm currently feeding tetra chilid carnivore sticks bout 5mm .... I have ordered some NLS 4.5mm floating pellets



CjCichlid said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > what kinda stuff do you guys feed to your large oscars that are 10" and larger ?? i mea throwing in cichlid sticks for mine i have to throw prolly 10 sticks in for her to not be hungry 10 mins after lol .... is there something larger i can put in that will fill em quicker without having to drop a stick in one after the other kinda thing ???
> ...


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

The NLS alone should really be all they need. I would feed them 2-3 small feedings a day. By all means, if you want, supplement them with a variety of foods such as thawed peas, earthworms, ect. but use the NLS as their staple.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep, I just got my order in today  going to likely use up rest of the tetra stuff then start using the NLS for there main food with the occasional worm and fruit or veggies, and some feeder fish (convicts) I breed my own



CjCichlid said:


> The NLS alone should really be all they need. I would feed them 2-3 small feedings a day. By all means, if you want, supplement them with a variety of foods such as thawed peas, earthworms, ect. but use the NLS as their staple.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Two commercial foods that are made for larger fish are Tetra's Jumbomin sticks, and Hikari's Massivore Delight.

What I used to do though, was feed a pellet day, a freeze dried day, and a frozen day. The pellet day = Hikari's cichlid biogold large pellets, or carnivore sticks. The freeze-dried day = krill or crickets (in the reptile section) soaked in a vitamin supplement. The frozen day= pieces of frozen (thawed) shrimp or fish from the grocery store that was soaked in a vitamin supplement.

I used this diet on Oscars and other large cichlids such as Petenia with only minor modifications to better suit their natural diets.


----------



## Ibnzmonkey (Jul 16, 2012)

I use Crickets and Meal Worms in my tank. They love it and I haven't had any issues with diseases or anything of that nature. I believe it's the Flukers Brand Medley for reptiles.


----------



## rgpatton (Apr 2, 2012)

I use a mix of pellets and frozen salad shrimp cut up.


----------

